# Animals Euthanasia in Cyprus



## JoannaK (Sep 25, 2015)

Dear all,

I was wondering if any of you had this rather horrible decision to take here in Cyprus and could share their experience.

Cleo is a german shepherd which would be 14 this November. In November I will be also moving back to my family in the UK.
I have seen her fading away for the past 2 years or so. She does not seems to be as happy as before; her teeth are falling out and she sometimes have problems with food. She has a massive problems with walking - in the morning she drags her legs for a while before she can walk and even then it is a quick 3 minutes and then she drags me back home. 
I believe she is just getting really old and tired I think. I am not sure if traveling back is a wise option despite the huge cost this journey will be a torture (it was when we came here). Even if she gets to the UK fine then how long can this fight go for? It would break my daughters heart to if she reconnected with dog and then had to let her go. 
I know that I could try to find her a adoption home - but firstly, I would feel horrible to abandon my friend and secondly who would take such responsibility to care for her?

So unfortunately euthanasia is probably a 'human' thing to do - as horrible as it feels. 

Could any of you give me any advice on the good vet (I will not be naming but our previous experience was 'acceptable') that I could approach? What about the procedure itself? Is there a cremation possibility here? Finally, what it cost? I was told that it will cost as much as 700e which for alone person is huge amount of money.

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Joanna,
I'm so sorry to hear of your awful dilemma. I do agree that euthanasia sounds to be the most humane course for Cleo.
Unfortunately as you live on the East coast and most of our members are on the West coast you find that no one can help you with a recommendation.
I would have no hesitation to recommend our vet but as he is near Paphos it wont be much good to you.
€700 sounds an awful lot though considering that vets here are much cheaper than the UK. 

I hope you can find a solution for Cleo.

Veronica


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JoannaK said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you had this rather horrible decision to take here in Cyprus and could share their experience.
> 
> ...


In this situation I would think of what is best for the dog. So let her get to a better world and be free from pain



Unfortunately the vets here that have crematories also know that they can earn a lot of money of the. I would not be surprised with 700 € for an individual cremation of a dog together with the euthanesia. For me it is just horrible

http://www.peyiaveterinaryclinic.com/petcremation.htm


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

That does seem a lot of money but I know it is calculated on the size/weight of the dog too. Such a traumatic time but I believe you know it would be more kind for her to go to doggie heaven..does she have other pets to meet there which by way of thinking may make this easier for you? In practical terms the effort and expense of returning her to the UK would be in my opinion worse for you and only add to your dilemma. I do feel for you but your dog no longer has the quality of life she once had and it would be the kindest option.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> That does seem a lot of money but I know it is calculated on the size/weight of the dog too. Such a traumatic time but I believe you know it would be more kind for her to go to doggie heaven..does she have other pets to meet there which by way of thinking may make this easier for you? In practical terms the effort and expense of returning her to the UK would be in my opinion worse for you and only add to your dilemma. I do feel for you but your dog no longer has the quality of life she once had and it would be the kindest option.


There is a more practical thing also. If you decide that she will fly to UK, a vet must sign a document that she will cope with the flight. In the condition you have described I am not so sure they will do that


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*The rainbow bidge*

I love this.



RainbowBridge.com 
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

I know the situation is no way comparable but we have recently had to have a "not our cat" to sleep who had taken up residence in our garden, he had feline HIV and a poor little puppy who turned up on our doorstep badly injured, we were asked if we wanted a single cremation but did not take up the offer. On both occasions it cost €30. We had to put our Cocker Spaniel to sleep a few years ago, for health reasons, we were devestated but it was the right thing to do, she went to sleep peacefully, we stayed with her throughout and the vets arranged a private cremation, that cost us about £170. She is still with us today in her little box with a picture of when she was a little puppy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also have our last dogs ashes with us in a lovely oak casket. We intended to bury him once we had moved to a permanent home but we cant bring ourselves to do it. 
We have decided that he will go in with the first one of us to go. 
For now he sits on the top of a cupboard looking down on us.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> I know the situation is no way comparable but we have recently had to have a "not our cat" to sleep who had taken up residence in our garden, he had feline HIV and a poor little puppy who turned up on our doorstep badly injured, we were asked if we wanted a single cremation but did not take up the offer. On both occasions it cost €30. We had to put our Cocker Spaniel to sleep a few years ago, for health reasons, we were devestated but it was the right thing to do, she went to sleep peacefully, we stayed with her throughout and the vets arranged a private cremation, that cost us about £170. She is still with us today in her little box with a picture of when she was a little puppy.


Just a question because it can be interesting for many. Was this cremation in Cyprus and if so, what vet?


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Our dog was in the UK, the cat and puppy were at Dr Inna on the Coral Bay road (blue building) our vets and a very nice lady, they have their own cremation facility.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> Our dog was in the UK, the cat and puppy were at Dr Inna on the Coral Bay road (blue building) our vets and a very nice lady, they have their own cremation facility.


That explain the cheap price on cremation.

Thank you


----------

